# GSD Mix with...??



## Duke In Maine (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi There!

We adopted puppy which the shelter said is a GSD Mix, though they weren't sure what he is mixed with! We might do a DNA test in the future, but were just looking for some ideas as to what type of mix he might be! He's 14 weeks old! Here are some pictures


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The pictures aren't showing for me.

Research the DNA tests before shelling out the money, they are said to be very inaccurate. BTW, welcome to the forum! 

Assuming it's the pup in your avatar, he looks awfully purebred just based on that pic, but could also be mixed with rottie and dobie given the markings.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome

Not sure if it's just my computer, but I don't see the pictures?


----------



## 4leggedmom (May 14, 2010)

I can't view the pictures either...


----------



## Duke In Maine (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe this will work better! I attached the pics this time


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok am I crazy or did your avatar change? That pup is definitely mixed.


----------



## Duke In Maine (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes the avatar changed! Uploaded the wrong pic initially. I know he's mixed, just wondering what he might be mixed with??


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is just a guess... but I would say GSD & Beagle


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Im not very good with breeds, but he looks to have Lab ears? Good luck, I hope you find out. Im sure he will be very loved regardless of his make up.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I would guess maybe some type of hound and/or lab maybe with GSD. 

Btw, he is cute and welcome to the forum.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

based on the coat type and the broad base to the ears I would say there is hound in there .


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very cute puppy

I also see lab. There maybe some GSD somewhere, but it does not stand out to me. 

Again, very cute puppy & he's lucky he found a forever home!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Cute pup! Does look like a hound's ears and coat


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My first thought is LAB, those shape ears are VERY common on Labs and Lab mixes.... The tail is really thin and boney like my labs was when she was that age.... But thats just a guess from me. I see Lab and GSD....


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's cute!!!!


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

I vote Lab. Ears, head, and hair length. GSD coloring for sure. He will be an excellent dog.


----------

